# Setting up VPN behind a ADSL Router Modem



## rexelias (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi!

I am trying to setup a VPN between my home and offce PCs.

I use XP at home and Vista (Notebook) at Office.

I have downloaded the instructions of how to setup the VPN for both versions of OS from

http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2004/03/09/vpn_connection.html

http://theillustratednetwork.mvps.org/Vista/PPTP/PPTPVPN.html

Both the PCs are connected to Internet through Conexant ADSL Modem Router - 4 port.

My ISP assign an IP address (124.***.***.***) to my router, my router assigns its own IP address to my PCs (starting with 10.0.0.4).

My question,

What are the setting changes I have to do with my router for them to permit the PC to see the other PC.

The address http://theillustratednetwork.mvps.org/Vista/PPTP/PPTPVPN.html mentions certain settings, but I am unable to follow them with my routers' settings.

The Router's Home page gives the following info

BootCode Version: BC_CX82xxx_4.1.0.28 
Firmware Version: CX82xxx_4.1.0.34 
Customer Software Version: ARTCX-WPT.042905.00FA 

Thanks.


----------

